# ***OFFICIAL*** StrikeForce: Rousey vs. Kaufman Card Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Main Card - Showtime*
Ronda Rousey (C) vs. Sarah Kaufman *(See seperate thread for poll)*
Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza vs. Derek Brunson
Roger Bowling vs. Tarec Saffiedine
Lumumba Sayers vs. Anthony Smith
T.J. Cook vs. Ovince St. Preux

*Preliminary card - Showtime Extreme*
Julie Kedzie vs. Miesha Tate
Bobby Green vs. Matt Ricehouse
Adlan Amagov vs. Keith Berry
Germaine de Randamie vs. Hiroko Yamanaka​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

First time I've seen a timeout for a knee to the clitoris. :laugh:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That ref needs to teach me how to get a beard like that.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

....what happened?

EDIT: I hate those cheap knee stomps. Jon Jones abuses them too. They should be illegal, they might already be if Militech was right.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

A stoppage from a Jackson/Winkle-John fighter?

Blasphemy....


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> ....what happened?
> 
> EDIT: I hate those cheap knee stomps. Jon Jones abuses them too. They should be illegal, they might already be if Militech was right.


No. Militech is just an idiot.

It's only a foul in amateur.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dat Ass


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, Tate is getting her ass kicked.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Really nice fight.

AND DAT ASS!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Damn. Had Kedzie for some credits, hah. Great ****in' fight. Kedzie is no joke. Very tough fight fought by both women.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

what a fight, and pleasant on the eyes.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Tate is the comeback kid, hot dayum that was a great fight.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Hell of a fight! :thumbsup:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Tate got her face broken...so she went from an 8 to a 7.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

She's always had a ****ed up face though.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad I was watching the prelims after that one!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> She's always had a ****ed up face though.


Did you not see the softball size hemotoma on her face?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This should get the woman's division more attention. Great fight! Got me pumped up! Man gotta feel for Julie Kedzie. You see this is why you can't get reckless. I was so pulling for her to get out of that arm bar...sheesh! Nice comeback though...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> This should get the woman's division more attention. Great fight! Got me pumped up! Man gotta feel for Julie Kedzie. You see this is why you can't get reckless. I was so pulling for her to get out of that arm bar...sheesh! Nice comeback though...


If it was on the main card it would.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Great fight, what a heartbreaker for Kedzie.

"Sorry, I ****** up Greg"


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

John8204 said:


> If it was on the main card it would.


Dude I just realized it was the prelims...wtf! I just read a thread about Miesha asking for sponsorship on Twitter. These girls can bang. I think SF should be the female division to the UFC. To cut it would be a very sad thing. Skill level of course they're not nearly on par with their male counter parts, but still helluve exciting! 

I hope we get to see at least three rounds for the main event.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Felt bad for Kedzie. She got a bit carried away, but who knows what runs through your head when you drop your opponent like that. Great scrap.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> Dude I just realized it was the prelims...wtf! I just read a thread about Miesha asking for sponsorship on Twitter. These girls can bang. I think SF should be the female division to the UFC. To cut it would be a very sad thing. Skill level of course they're not nearly on par with their male counter parts, but still helluve exciting!
> 
> I hope we get to see at least three rounds for the main event.


That's the thing, if they could get everyone from Invicta and Bellator, I think the UFC could have an awesome women's division especially if Gina came back and maybe fighting in the UFC could do it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Having an awesome women's division is an oxymoron. So no.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Holy shit. OSP vs. Cook

Thought that was all she wrote...ZZ top so close to stopping it. Big ups to Cook on that second wind. 

I have the under 1.5 rounds though, so that may be in jeopardy now that they both have no energy to finish.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cook has a huge cup.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Goodness.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)




----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Nice, Underdog Cook was +216. Good winback.

Go Tarec quickly in this one. Haha.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

DAT CRAWL!

Jacare will smash Rockhold in the rematch.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

That mustache ref is going to get someone killed. Sick KO for Jacare.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

God Pat and Frank and just brutal


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Jacare looks slimmed down and more mobile. Hope he gets the rematch.

And Mauro is brutal. the worst announcer in MMA.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

BOMDC said:


> That ref is going to get someone killed. Sick KO Jacre.


*HE WANTS MORE ACTION!* *GIVE HIM MORE ACTION! WHY AREN'T THEY ACTING I HAVE A BEARD!*


----------

